# Hello guys...happy news



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

Fellow my fellow pigeon lovers...after my many doubts and questions....

my Beautifull chinese owl pair has laid its first egg today.....i feeling very happy about it..

thanks guys very much who helped me......


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Congratulations! Enjoy the experience.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Congratulations. Make sure to candle those eggs at 5 to 6 days of incubation.

Please post pics when and if they hatch.*


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Congratulations!! Good to hear that


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is really egg-citing! hope it all works out!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

EGGACTLY!!!!!!


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

yup...thanks you guys FOR your comments...


----------

